# Welcome to Theatre Management and Development forum!



## dvsDave

This forum was born from a general observation that more more than a few students' schools don't have enough money to furinish even the basic essentials(like lamps or even gaff tape 8O ) that are needed to run tech for a show. So, we set up this forum as way to help each other find ways of raising money for each of our school's tech departments!

Please respect the spirit of the forum and try to follow these ground rules:

This is NOT a forum to simply bemoan the fact that your school doesn't have the money you would like to have to run a great show. Most schools don't have the proper funding.
Encourage each other to take action and not to give up!
Share any suggestions or methods that have worked (or you think might work) so everybody has the chance to benefit.
give constructive criticisim and take it with an open mind.
HAVE FUN


----------



## wemeck

One think that we use to do to raise money is collect aluminum cans from the cafetaria. We bought these recycling containers with the signal can hole in them and put them in the school cafetarias. Every week a different pair of crew kids would go to the areas and sorth through the cans. We would dump out the semi-ful cans and put cat litter in the buttom to absorb the nasty soda lake. We would take the cans to the recycler and then give the money to the Greater Chicago Food Depository. But we could have used that money to fund equipment and supplies as well. The school during that time period had 2100 students so we were making $1200 a year.

Just a thought.


----------



## cdub260

wemeck said:


> ...e recycling containers with the signal can hole in them ...




What's a signal can? Is it a Par that you use to signal passing ships?


----------

